# Guns and Hoses - moved to June 9th!



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Hot off the press - the Guns and Hoses tournament has been moved to Saturday, June 9th.! Please help spread the word!!!


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Hot damn! I can make that one! Clint, if you want me to do a "blessing of the fleet" or at the very least get a little voodoo mojo for yalls guns let me know! And make sure Mr. Hayden to mark the date! Haha!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sweet, I can't wait!
I've heard this is a pretty fun tournament.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

This was an awesome tournament last year. I forget is there an entry fee?


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Thats my sons 1st birthday


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry guys, I'll be in the Galápagos. Whack a big one for me!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

well that sucks I will be out of town that weekend why the sudden change?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

a series of conflicts caused the change.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

What is the best place to find out the rules, times ect... do you have a link to a website with the info?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Evensplit, PM sent.


----------



## BigH (May 2, 2012)

coolbluestreak said:


> What is the best place to find out the rules, times ect... do you have a link to a website with the info?


X2, thanks!


----------

